# Weight loss tips for an overweight dog



## HeatherSen (Dec 7, 2015)

So Bert was about 48 lbs at a year and 3 months when I got him from the shelter. He was about 55 lbs 6 months later and stayed pretty steady at that weight. 

We’ve had a really hot summer here in California, and we’ve also been on a few trips where my sister or my teenagers have cared for our 2 dogs. Thus a lot of treats and over feeding have happened. Izzy, our hound mix is always trim and stays between 52 and 55 lbs. Bert is now up to 65 lbs at 3 years old and is looking pretty tubby as my daughter likes to say. Haha

They are both fed Taste of The Wild Pacific Stream. Do you think it’s necessary to go to a low fat food, or is it fine to cut back a bit? I’ve already been cutting back the treats and we’re back to our evening walks.


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

I don't know if you remember but I spent a lot of time getting Ciara's weight down and when I was forced out she was at a healthy weight for the first time since I met her almost six years ago. Now in that year we got Kaos & Nala which I am POSITIVE helped since she was either chasing around or running away from two raucous pups - and no I am not suggesting this as a method for weight loss :hammer:

We didn't cut her food back but we cut way back on treats/people food as Ciara was the only one allowed any people food anyway. She basically got her daily dinner and if she got treats it was either apples or something else healthy. No more McNuggets in other words. We also increased her activity - the pups did most of the work but I walked her more often and played with her more. And she was 8-9 when I got about 25lbs off of her. Bert only needs to lose about 10 and is younger so I think that just cutting back the extra treats and increasing the exercise some outta do the trick. I definitely don't think you need to go to low fat food. Ciara ate ToTW Pacific Stream the entire last year (and hopefully still does). 

He is so stinkin cute. Good luck!

~Jess


----------



## HeatherSen (Dec 7, 2015)

Thanks Jess. That’s great you were able to get so much weight off of her like that! 

My first dog was a lab mix, such a great girl, but she was so overweight and had hip problems in her later years. I wasn’t as active with her, I had little kids, we all spoiled her with food. I’ve always felt bad about that. 

So I’m just trying to keep up on Bert’s weight.


----------

